# Utah Lake Bird Island



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

Went fishing with my boys and couldn't seem to get the cat fish to bite. We only got one little one :wink:










It's amazing how one fish can turn your whole day around. This fine specimen nearly took my 10 year olds pole out of his hands. He did a great job reeling him in. The pole was bent in two. I knew we had a good fish by the look of the pole. Isn't it always the fact that your kid breaks his line, or something so you hand him your nice pole and then he catches the fish! :roll: Can't believe it. Just glad I didn't screw up netting this one. Were eating cat fish tonight!!! official weight 10.7 LBS 30 inches


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Give your boy a atta boy for that one .


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice! I'd really like to catch a catfish like that.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch, I wonder who was freaking out more dad or son? Those big cats put up a heck of a fight! That's way cool that he was able to land it. Nice netting pops. :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That's awesome! Sweet cat dude. Congrats to your son for landing that monster. 

I'm jealous, I've yet to catch a channel cat. The fight alone sounds like a blast if nothing else. Hopefully some day...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome! Way to go, to your kid!

Man, the head alone probably weighed 5lbs.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice lawn.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

copper said:


> Nice lawn.


+1, nice place you got there wizbang


----------



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

Gameface said:


> very nice! I'd really like to catch a catfish like that.


I was thinking the same thing when he pulled it in, I netted it and saw this huge head. Then I realized, I casted out the line and handed him my pole while I fixed his! Oh well, what are fathers for.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice catch! Let us know how that bullhead tastes.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Awesome! Way to go, to your kid!
> 
> *Man, the head alone probably weighed 5lbs*.


Was just thinking that... the noggins on these things have to be where most of the weight comes from. Thats a GREAT catfish and a great outing for you and your boys. THey'll remember that one for a long time I'm sure. I love it when you filet a cat like that and they're the size of a good steak.... mmmm good.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jitterbug said:


> Nice catch! Let us know how that bullhead tastes.


Silly Jitterbug...bullheads don't get that big.

Nice work boating the big toad. I'll bet the boys loved that one!


----------



## wizbang (Feb 14, 2008)

Tasted great to me. Battered in Zateran's bread crumb type stuff. fryed and eaten. Even ate the Cheeks. It fed 12 people!!! Still having flash backs of the excitement!!1 what a rush. To see both my boys as it was coming in. At firs I was thinking it's a good thing he has my pole ($100 nice rod and reel) as it was striping line. Next I was thinking please don't loose my pole. Then I saw the fish surface and got a glimps of how big it really was. then it darted under the boat. My boy fought it back up to the surface where I scooped it up. The size of the head was absolutely amazing.

Wow is all I can say. What an awesome experience.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW! :shock:


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Jitterbug said:
> 
> 
> > Nice catch! Let us know how that bullhead tastes.
> ...


Hmm... ok, my mistake! Just figured it was a bullhead since I read somewhere that they are plentiful in Utah Lake and are green in color. If not a bullhead then I guess it's a channel cat but I didn't know they got that green. Where I grew up they are more of a greyish blue.

How many species of catfish are there in Utah? Anyone know if there are Blue cats in the state? Talk about a bulldozer of a fish!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No blue cats in Utah... folks that claim to catch blues are catching male Channel cats which can have that greyish blue tint you're talking about. Bullheads are about half the size of that one's head, but are an olive or brown color with a yellow or white belly. 

I'd guess there's the two species (channels and bullheads) but I think it'd be pretty cool to have put and take ponds for flatheads or blues. Problem is somebody would take matters into their own hands and as long as catfish can live (basically hours unless put on ice), it'd be no big problem logistically to move them to another water and let em go.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

great catch


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice catch...but I am surprised you ate it...being from Utah Lake and all. -)O(-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Nice catch...but I am surprised you ate it...being from Utah Lake and all. -)O(-


Don't sell em short... they're delicious. The PCBs are minimal and you'd have to eat a ton to have any lasting effect on you so a few here and there won't hurt anyone. If you can catch the smaller 3-5 lb fish, the filets are perfect for grillin and the meat is nice and firm.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am sure they are delicious, I'm not arguing that! I love catfish! It's just too bad that the water quality is the way it is.


----------

